# Food: Easy Eerie Eyeballs are pretty easy



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

I've seen the picture of Britta's Eerie Eyeballs popping up all over. If you haven't see it, here's a link: http://www.brittablvd.com/Halloween/recipes/eyeballs03.jpg
Here's her site with the recipe: http://www.brittablvd.com/Halloween/recipes.html

They look absolutely amazing so I wanted to give them a try in case I want to make them for my Halloween party.
The hardest parts were getting the cream cheese and marshmallow smooth, the recipe didn't say to use a wisk and I didn't use one, and there were definitely tiny lumps when I did the final pour. The pouring was messy, next time I'll transfer from pot to a measuring cup w/ pour spout. Above all, the hardest part was trying to get them out of the mold intact. In the first mold of 18, only 2 come out almost perfect, the rest were really flawed. But there's good news....

The good news is that even the flawed ones, still end up looking just fine. I didn't have a water color brush and made due with a bamboo skewer and I'm more than happy with the results.






















No red eye.... yet.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

cool!! well done


----------

